# *RESOLVED* DESPERATE!!! Need a home for found bunny.... (LONG)



## sherlshine (Aug 23, 2007)

I am in desperate need of a home for a bunny! Long story short, around January, we got two male bunnies that were from subsequent litters. They got along wonderfully until they hit puberty and began fighting like mad and became very destructive. Around that time, I found a white mini rex bunny in our neighbor's backyard. We took him in, hoping to find his owner. I put up signs, contacted vets, but no luck. No one called.
My rabbits were not happy with the new addition and their behavior got even worse. We had them in seperate rooms, but they still "knew". Then we had to move them out of my daughter's room (they were keeping her up) and into the living room. This is the only room in our tiny apartment with room, so the "new" bunny was in there also, but in a seperate cage of course. When I let my rabbits out for exercise (not the new and old bunnies at the same time) there would be a lot of spraying and aggression. In July I had my two males neutered, I could not afford to fix all three. This helped tremendously with the fighting between them, and they are now bonded again. 
But the new bunny is still just miserable. He is just so terrified. The cage we have him in is rather small, and we can't afford to replace it. It was the largest rabbit cage that the pet store carried, but still not big enough. He spends hours rattling the bars. :tears2: I can't let him out for exercise too often because it causes so much stress to my other bunnies. He circles their cages and poops everywhere. 
Last night I decided that he's going to have to live outside until I can find him a home. The hutch we have is rather large and he just had to have more space. It was never really used before because there is a cat that would stalk the bunnies whenever we were out there. I put a tarp over the cage so it doesn't get too hot and hopefully the cat won't notice him as much. Every time I go out there to check on him, he is sitting on top of the "hiding" box. I put out fresh veggies last night ad he still hasn't touched them!! I just don't know what to do. Oh, and I forgot to mention that we are not even supposed to have pets in this apartment. I have 2 young children, a very tiny place, and just don't have the resources to give him what he needs. I have called every single rabbit rescue and shelter in the area. No one will take him. I'm afraid to place an add for someone to adopt him, because of all of the horror stories I have read about how badly rabbits are treated. I live in Southern California (Orange County) and if anyone here knows of a safe place for him I would be so grateful! TIA~

ETA bunny is a white mini rex with blue eyes. His eyes have black fur circling them. He is completely litter trained while in his cage.


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 23, 2007)

Aww, poor little man. I wish I wasn't so far away...

I would suggest giving him some frozen water bottles during the days to help keep him cool as well.

Is he eating or drinking anything at all? 

--Dawn


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 23, 2007)

I am in Northern Arizona. I wish I could help out, especially since it is getting cooler here and housing a bunny outside at this time of the year would be okay.

Make sure your bunny is staying cool outside. I know it must be hotter than heck in Cali right now.


I hope a member that is closer can help you out. Have you contacted every single rescue in California?


----------



## sherlshine (Aug 24, 2007)

I have been keeping the large frozen water bottles in his cage. Luckily it hasn't been TOO hot here, but hot enough. We live near the coast so we get the "ocean breeze". He does seem to be eating and drinking, just not with much gusto. I think he's lost weight in the last couple of weeks.  I think there might be a couple of numbers that I can call, but I don't recognize the area codes so they might be really far. But I'm willing to drive an hour or two if I have too!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 24, 2007)

It sounds like you're doing your best. I'm in the LA area, but I personally don't have room for another bunny. I volunteer at a city shelter, but they're overflowing too and it isn't exactly a no-kill environment, though they try not to euth any buns. 

Have you taken a look at our rescue list? http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11713&forum_id=13


----------



## Haley (Aug 24, 2007)

Also, can you post pics? That often helps 

Im worried about him being outside in the heat-especially if he's not eating (which is probably due to the stress). Is he eating anything? Pooping? You need to be sure hes doing both, bunnies can go downhill very quickly. 

Isnt there a walk in closet you could put him in? Or on top of a desk or something? Have you seen the NIC condos a lot of us have built? They wont work for outdoor housing, but for an indoor temporary pen they are great (and very very cheap).


----------



## sherlshine (Aug 25, 2007)

Haley,
We have two closets, both are technically "walk-in" but are still too small to fit the cage. In our bedroom there is absolutely no floor spaceand only enough room to walk around the bed. The only free space is the kitchen table or in the living room where the other rabbits are (which we've already tried). We had him on the kitchen table for awhile but he would be so scared every time we would have to move him off to eat or use the table for activities for the kids. The noise from the kitchen appliances also seemed to bother him. We did have a NIC cage that I built for my two. It was terrible......so messy, I just could not handle it! It was so hard for me to keep it clean and it kept falling apart. And the bunnies were just eating away at the flooring I built which couldn't have been healthy. I have seen so many wonderful NIC cages on this site, but somehow I just couldn't replicate it myself! 

He seems to be eating and drinking normally again, thank goodness! And luckily, the weather has been pretty mild. I'm hoping to have luck calling some more numbers next week. Also, can anyone tell me how to post a pic on here? Believe it or not, I've never posted a pic on the web before! TIA!


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=47

That's a link to the thread on how to use PhotoBucket. I use that site to post my photos. It is easy to use once you get started.

I sooooo wish that I were closer. We are looking to add a 4th bunny to our household - a buck to bond with Gingivere at some point. And I really want an adult bunny... Unfortunately, I live across the country.

Thanks for all you are doing to find him a good place to live. I hope someone here can help rehome him.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## sherlshine (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 26, 2007)

How handsome! Thanks for posting the pics. :bunnyheart


----------



## sherlshine (Aug 30, 2007)

little update...

Still no luck finding him a home.  He still does not seem to be eating and drinking as much as usual. The hay and pellets seem to be lasting waaaay longer than they should. Whenever I check on him (several times a day), he is on top of the wood box that is in the cage. But he does seem very alert and responsive.


----------



## okiron (Aug 30, 2007)

If you could take him to get neutered (I'd pay) then I could foster him for you. It's just that I don't have a car and I need to bum rides to get to the vet. It's tough enough bumming rides while trying to get my 2 buns fixed, I couldn't handle the stress of a third. I live in northern OC. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 30, 2007)

Totally not relavent... but... he's not a mini rex btw.


----------



## sherlshine (Aug 30, 2007)

I have no idea, that's what I was told by my friend that raises bunnies.  What is he then?


----------



## Haley (Aug 30, 2007)

*sherlshine wrote: *


> I have no idea, that's what I was told by my friend that raises bunnies.  What is he then?


How much does he weigh? Looks like a dwarf hotot to me.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree with the hotot idea I hope this lil fella gets a good home...


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 30, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> If you could take him to get neutered (I'd pay) then I could foster him for you. It's just that I don't have a car and I need to bum rides to get to the vet. It's tough enough bumming rides while trying to get my 2 buns fixed, I couldn't handle the stress of a third. I live in northern OC. PM me if you're interested.


Wow what a great and generous offer!


----------



## iluvmybuns (Sep 2, 2007)

DEFINATELYa hotot. And I need him. But I'm so far. Oh my god he is sooo sweet. I wish I could take ALL the hotots. We have a number of them in the shelter and I have one myself. I just don't have the room.....

Good Luck!! You are doing your best


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 6, 2007)

Has this little guy found a home yet :?? Being outside in the heat that has been hitting Cali lately, is not fair to the little guy.


----------



## okiron (Sep 6, 2007)

undergunfire : I'll be taking the little guy in until I either find him a nice forever home or I fall in love with him and end up keeping him lol. He's getting neutered before the exchange is made 

Lumi got spayed today and Nilla has a neutering appointment next Wednesday so all is set for everyone soon :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 6, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> undergunfire : I'll be taking the little guy in until I either find him a nice forever home or I fall in love with him and end up keeping him lol. He's getting neutered before the exchange is made



Oh, wow! Great! This makes me very happy to hear this :biggrin2:.

You are such a kind person to help this bunny out :hug:!


----------



## sherlshine (Sep 6, 2007)

undergunfire wrote:


> Has this little guy found a home yet :?? Being outside in the heat that has been hitting Cali lately, is not fair to the little guy.



He had his surgery today and he is inside resting munching on his kale and papaya. I am soooo grateful that he is going to a good home. And don't worry, where his hutch is located (in the shade with a tarp covering parts of it) it really doesn't get too hot. I live near the coast so it hasn't been as hot here as it gets inland. I never saw him panting when I checked on him. He seemed to ignore the frozen water bottles I put in there, but I kept putting them in there anyway. It always seems hotter inside my house than outside! My inside bunnies need a fan going on them during the day to keep cool. I was more worried about him being scared out there and the cat bothering him. Sweet little guy, I'm going to miss him, but I know he'll be happier. :biggrin2:


----------



## lagadvocate (Sep 6, 2007)

I just saw this thread for the first time and was just thrilled and amazedat the course of events that happened. This forum is incredible and full of awesome people.:bunnyheart



Sherlshine, I'm soglad you found the bun and saved his life.

Okiron, you are most certainly this buns angel, your kindness and generosity are trulyinspiring.:angel:



:hug:


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2007)

*lagadvocate wrote: *


> Sherlshine, I'm soglad you found the bun and saved his life.
> 
> Okiron, you are most certainly this buns angel, your kindness and generosity are trulyinspiring.



:yeahthat:

Im so happy this is working out. Keep us posted (and pics would be good too once he settles in :thumbup).

:bunnieskiss


----------



## GoodBunny (Sep 6, 2007)

Okiron, you rock!. Seriously.


----------



## GoodBunny (Sep 6, 2007)

Dang double post.


----------

